# My Toro Blowers



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This is all my blowers except for 2( ones on site, ones at home ). Bigger orange is Simplicty 1032, it's pretty old but hasn't been used much.

The pictures of the 2 Toros side by side shows how much larger the new 4 strokes are compared to the 2 strokes. They are 10 lbs heavier and it's noticable! I only bought 1 new 4 stroke because I only trust myself to not put mixed gas in it ( and I'm not 100% confident in myself always ). I'm not happy they switched to 4 stroke engines, but I guess they had to.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, they finally started putting those large handles on the pull cords! Or did you purchase those separately?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

How do you like the 4 strokes? I was looking at a pair of new Honda's that were 4 strokes. I love my Toro 2 strokes but of course they don't make them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Dan85;1354549 said:


> Yes, they finally started putting those large handles on the pull cords! Or did you purchase those separately?


They come with them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Brian Young;1354555 said:


> How do you like the 4 strokes? I was looking at a pair of new Honda's that were 4 strokes. I love my Toro 2 strokes but of course they don't make them.


I haven't run it in snow yet, but it's much quieter than the 2 strokes. It's supposed to be more powerful, so we'll see when the snow flies. I have wanted to try a Honda, but the price and that goofy long chute handle have prevented me from buying one.


----------



## BFBoss (Jan 16, 2011)

Definantly like the pull chord handles. having those older style handles snap back dont feel to good.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I just keep buying old Toros and run them til they die. Unfortunately, getting tossed around in the back of a truck and being out in the weather and constantly getting blasted with snow (usually while driving) seems to shorten their life expectancy.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks like ours lined up  Except we just like to keep all 1 brand and everything the same to make it EASY! Got rid of the toros and 2 strokes. Cant go wronge with a honda engine!! Goodluck this year bud


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MikeRi24;1354709 said:


> I just keep buying old Toros and run them til they die. Unfortunately, getting tossed around in the back of a truck and being out in the weather and constantly getting blasted with snow (usually while driving) seems to shorten their life expectancy.


The engines keep going, but all the seperate metal parts that wear and crack and rust get expensive to replace. Might as well buy new at some point.



ultimate plow;1354729 said:


> Looks like ours lined up  Except we just like to keep all 1 brand and everything the same to make it EASY! Got rid of the toros and 2 strokes. Cant go wronge with a honda engine!! Goodluck this year bud


I'm with you 100% on the Honda engines, now if they could just put them in the Toro blowers.Thumbs Up Good luck to you as well.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I just picked up two new 4 strokes a few weeks back, traded both of my 2 strokes in. And I can definitely tell the weight and sound difference.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

WIPensFan;1354829 said:


> The engines keep going, but all the seperate metal parts that wear and crack and rust get expensive to replace. Might as well buy new at some point.


over the last couple years, I have just been picking them up on Craigslist for $100-150, all the ones I've bought are still going strong. If I get 2-3 years out of each one, then go buy another for $100 and get 2-3 out of that, its cheaper than spending $5-600 on a new one I guess.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

MikeRi24;1355706 said:


> over the last couple years, I have just been picking them up on Craigslist for $100-150, all the ones I've bought are still going strong. If I get 2-3 years out of each one, then go buy another for $100 and get 2-3 out of that, its cheaper than spending $5-600 on a new one I guess.


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

WIPensFan;1354545 said:


> This is all my blowers except for 2( ones on site, ones at home ). Bigger orange is Simplicty 1032, it's pretty old but hasn't been used much.
> 
> The pictures of the 2 Toros side by side shows how much larger the new 4 strokes are compared to the 2 strokes. They are 10 lbs heavier and it's noticable! I only bought 1 new 4 stroke because I only trust myself to not put mixed gas in it ( and I'm not 100% confident in myself always ). I'm not happy they switched to 4 stroke engines, but I guess they had to.


WIP- what model are those Toros?


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

WIPensFan;1354545 said:


> This is all my blowers except for 2( ones on site, ones at home ). Bigger orange is Simplicty 1032, it's pretty old but hasn't been used much.
> 
> The pictures of the 2 Toros side by side shows how much larger the new 4 strokes are compared to the 2 strokes. They are 10 lbs heavier and it's noticable! I only bought 1 new 4 stroke because I only trust myself to not put mixed gas in it ( and I'm not 100% confident in myself always ). I'm not happy they switched to 4 stroke engines, but I guess they had to.


WIP- what model are those Toros?


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

sorry didnt mean to ask twice, not being pushy i swear


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BillA;1355915 said:


> sorry didnt mean to ask twice, not being pushy i swear


 No problem, 2500(oldest), 3650, 221, and newest is 421(4 stroke).


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats quite the collection of blowers.


----------



## BillA (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you, I need a few more and I was thinkin about the 4 stroke toros


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1355935 said:


> Thats quite the collection of blowers.


Thanks. They are real important to my operation, every account I have has walks.



BillA;1355937 said:


> Thank you, I need a few more and I was thinkin about the 4 stroke toros


I think Toro makes the best single stage blower. Once you use the quick chute, you'll never want to use one without it again. I coat the crap out of the whole quick chute mechanism with Fluid Film so it won't freeze up.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WIPensFan;1354545 said:


> This is all my blowers except for 2( ones on site, ones at home ). Bigger orange is Simplicty 1032, it's pretty old but hasn't been used much.
> 
> The pictures of the 2 Toros side by side shows how much larger the new 4 strokes are compared to the 2 strokes. They are 10 lbs heavier and it's noticable! I only bought 1 new 4 stroke because I only trust myself to not put mixed gas in it ( and I'm not 100% confident in myself always ). I'm not happy they switched to 4 stroke engines, but I guess they had to.


Thats a cool pic Greg! Good luck to you this winter!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1355960 said:


> Thats a cool pic Greg! Good luck to you this winter!


Thanks Mike, good luck to you as well. I hope the Midwest gets all the snow they say we will.payup


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

I run toro single stages myself.(3000,2450,3650's) Great machines. Have spare paddles/scrapers/belts on hand. Ive worked on a couple of those new 4 stroke toros. definitly not as good as quality as the older toros but still better than some of the other things on the market.. I plan to run the 2 strokes as long as i can. Nice lineup by the way!

If anyone has the r tek engines, id be happy to purchase them.


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

I bought 7 new toro's this year also, luckily my dealer had 7 left from last season. Accoding to him they are only making the 4 stokes now. So when I heard he had some 2 strokes left I told him I would take them all. lol.
They are the best single stage available!! And the quick shoot is a must. I played with the manual shoot atthe dealer and within 3 seconds I said I would never buy one.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

97f250Heavyduty;1356139 said:


> I run toro single stages myself.(3000,2450,3650's) Great machines. Have spare paddles/scrapers/belts on hand. Ive worked on a couple of those new 4 stroke toros. definitly not as good as quality as the older toros but still better than some of the other things on the market.. I plan to run the 2 strokes as long as i can. Nice lineup by the way!
> 
> If anyone has the r tek engines, id be happy to purchase them.


Thanks.



lawntec;1356162 said:


> I bought 7 new toro's this year also, luckily my dealer had 7 left from last season. Accoding to him they are only making the 4 stokes now. So when I heard he had some 2 strokes left I told him I would take them all. lol.
> They are the best single stage available!! And the quick shoot is a must. I played with the manual shoot atthe dealer and within 3 seconds I said I would never buy one.


Some dealers around here had some leftovers as well, I decided if they are only going to make the 4 stroke, that's what I'll have to switch over to. I did pick up a 1 Yr old 221 with electric start, new paddles and quick chute that someone traded for a bigger 2 stage. Got it for $495...that's a great price for that machine, and it's basically new. That one I'm keeping home so the wife can push a button to start it.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

X3 on the quick chute....I never thought I would use it that much but now I can't live without it. They are like crazy snow eating wolverines. My two stage has sat for the last two years because its heavy and a PITA to start.


----------



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

@ Wip...Does the 2500 Toro have the Suzuki or the R-tek engine? Between the 2 which one is better? Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

[email protected];1384702 said:


> @ Wip...Does the 2500 Toro have the Suzuki or the R-tek engine? Between the 2 which one is better? Thanks


Honestly, without looking because the blowers are at the shop, I think it's the R-Tek. I have only had engine trouble (carburetor ) with one of these blowers over the past many years I've owned them. I'll check tomorrow to see about the 2500's engine.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

The CCR 2500 came with a tecumseh 5 hp 2 stroke in it. Good machine as well. Some may have came with the r teks. 

I Like the suzuki alot, Very well built engines and with the proper care little work needs to be done to them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

[email protected];1384702 said:


> @ Wip...Does the 2500 Toro have the Suzuki or the R-tek engine? Between the 2 which one is better? Thanks


My 2500 has the R-Tek engine.


----------



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just picked up a ccr 2000 today for 200 bucks. good shape runs great too, I can tell it has the suzuki engine because it sounds exactly like a proline 21 commercial mower and much different from the rtek engine. But yeah them suzuki engines are bullet proof and they sure do work. Also, out of curiosity what do the paddle, belt and scraper roughly go for $$ ?


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty (Dec 27, 2009)

They must have made the 2500 with the tecumseh and the r tek engine in it. 

I love the suzuki motor, cool sound, runs smooth and usually will always work. 

Depends on the scraper/belt/paddles if you buy aftermarket or toro brand. 
Is your ccr 2000 the older style paddle type with a bunch of 1/4 inch bolts holding it on?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

[email protected];1385561 said:


> I just picked up a ccr 2000 today for 200 bucks. good shape runs great too, I can tell it has the suzuki engine because it sounds exactly like a proline 21 commercial mower and much different from the rtek engine. But yeah them suzuki engines are bullet proof and they sure do work. Also, out of curiosity what do the paddle, belt and scraper roughly go for $$ ?


Roughly without checking: each paddle $20.00, Belt $20.00, Scraper $20.00

That's for the 2500 and 3650's. Not sure about ccr 2000, but would assume something similar.

On this link they give engine info on different models and years, I don't see Suzuki on there. http://ourfamilys.deandrea.net/BobKitty/User Guides/tosnowss.pdf


----------



## bulhead19 (Aug 1, 2011)

47p is reference to suzuki engine.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

[email protected];1385792 said:


> 47p is reference to suzuki engine.


Ok, thanks for clearing that up. I didn't know.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

I just tuned mine up, scraper was $15 and paddles were $45 from the local power equip shop.....haven't done a belt yet.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Toros*

I search Craigslist all the time by me and have scooped up 3 3650s over the last 2 yrs or soo for great $$$. I worked them over and they have been perfect! I love the 3650 i have yet to try the newer line of Toros. What would be the equiv. to a 3650 in the newer ones? Can you control the chute up top?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

E-MAN NY;1386094 said:


> I search Craigslist all the time by me and have scooped up 3 3650s over the last 2 yrs or soo for great $$$. I worked them over and they have been perfect! I love the 3650 i have yet to try the newer line of Toros. What would be the equiv. to a 3650 in the newer ones? Can you control the chute up top?


All the new Toros are 4 stroke so not comparable to 3650. New ones are available with chute control on the handle(Quick Chute). The 221's are comparable to the 3650's but are not the newest models, maybe 2-3 years old.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey everyone, great info. Just wondering how much queiter the 4 strokes are vs the 2 stroke r-tek. I have an r-tek and its pretty loud, plus the smoke is annoying, plus no quik chute, but she runs strong. Thanks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

locallawncare.c;1508273 said:


> Hey everyone, great info. Just wondering how much queiter the 4 strokes are vs the 2 stroke r-tek. I have an r-tek and its pretty loud, plus the smoke is annoying, plus no quik chute, but she runs strong. Thanks.


The 4 strokes are MUCH quieter than the 2's.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks I'll probably get one if we get a real winter up here this year, or end of season when they go on sale, Thanks for the input, just wondering if they are quiet enough to use at night on residentials? or is that pushing it? the r-tek sound like a dirt bike or something, lol.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You should be fine in residential areas with it.


----------



## GLLLC (Jan 13, 2004)

We have a few as well


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice!! They can do a lot of work, amazing machines.


----------

